# Cubbies spending some dough (rummy)



## Jason (Dec 8, 2006)

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1752625&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc

My dad is a cubs fan. Never been a big lilly fan but it will def help out the cubs. Also with soriano, looks like there really trying to compete. I'm still waiting for my Red sox vs. Cubs world series


----------

